# Godspeeds



## Louis.marti7 (Dec 4, 2019)

God rid of the wheel gap a little bit but any way to make them lower?


----------



## landrystephane92 (Jan 3, 2012)

for the rear you can remove the locking rings and gain a bit more low, basically the thickness of both rings lower. For the front nothing much you can do after maxing them.


----------

